# 2 way radios



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I find it much too distracting to have an open phone call going with my son from tractor to tractor
What ya all using to talk from tractor to tractor?
CB radios seem so old and outdated
Was thinking about small walker talkies but my first experience with them a while ago was less than stellar.
Something that works under power lines and has 1-2 mile range with clear reception and some kind of in-tractor rechargeability is on my "must have" list
Cheap price is good too! LOL


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

We just use cell phones everywhere we go. Works great except for one farm with poor signal. We use cb’s in combine and grain cart, they work great there because always in same field and instant communication.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I have a pair of Motorola (yellow dot) two-way radios from my days commissioning power plants. Those radios work inside steel & concrete structures. Needed to be able to communicate with someone on the roof when I was several stories underground. Since retiring, I use those radios on the farm but only rarely. One major issue is battery life. If I remember correctly, standby time is 20 hours but talk time is only 20 minutes.

Lots of two-way radios on the market today and battery technology has evolved since I got mine. But if I were looking for a new set of radios, I would be paying close attention to run time as that will likely be your limiting factor - not operating range or features.

Your idea of being able to recharge in the tractor cab is wise. In fact, if they don't come with cigar lighter adapters, I'd keep looking.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

2 way radios in every tractor, discbine and truck on the farm. We run programmable Yaesu radios for the most part with a few Motorola radios too. Installing one in our new house tomorrow for the wife so she can reach us if needed. They make raking and baling so much more efficient. Well worth the investment.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've put in a many of CB radios in tractors, while they may be outdated, for in field communication they work great. Uniden, I think, has a all-in-the-mic unit that works purty good....less than $250 with antenna. No monthly fee....


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

JD we are like carcajou and most equipment has two-ways including the house. We used them more in the past but mostly phones now. They are very handy for the little kids to talk to me though. ????


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I've been wondering about radios myself. Cell reception is basically non existent so that doesn't work. Most of the time it's an open station tractor or just on my person so a cb doesn't really fit the bill. Unfortunately topography isn't always favorable and the radio at the house would be turned off if there was chatter and/or noise much.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I’ve been thinking about radios as well, cell phone is too slow when things start going wrong with moving machinery. My brother has hand held 2 way radios, they are nice, but range is limited and cost is significant. I’m leaning toward a good basic cb with a good antenna.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Installing one in our new house tomorrow for the wife so she can reach us if needed.


Got a "new house" Ray?

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

New to us, not new though


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok so here's another laugher of a question:
Can one buy a pair of 2-way radios and add a 3rd radio? So three people can communicate?
Or are the walkie talkies "paired" together and only 2 radios can communicate?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Add as many as you want JD. Been packing a hand held all day while fencing. In contact steady with the cutter operator and my son who was loading out trucks. My first loads of 3x4 bales went out today, a new bale shape for us.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We will have 6 people with 2 way radios when we chop corn silage. Chopper, 3 haulers, 2 pushers.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Would like to have 3 units (one for each tractor) reasonably priced, that can stay in the tractor plugged into cig lighter (charged) and have 1-2 mile range and work under power lines.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Go for a real two way raido we have 5 they have a repeater tower on the highest point in KY that we use coast us 250 dollars a year and we can talk around 90 miles.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

When I worked out west everything had business band radios. Not sure what the difference is. Semis had 2 in them, the standard CB and the BB.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> When I worked out west everything had business band radios. Not sure what the difference is. Semis had 2 in them, the standard CB and the BB.


I *think* that with business band you get some assigned frequencies for your own use, whereas with CB it's "whatever is open and works".

Course there's a lot less traffic on the CB channels than it used to be back in the old days...

Later! OL J R


----------

